# George foreman



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

hiya im just wundering is there a way to stop chicken from going so dry and crispy in the george forman,any little tips at all? If not how can you cook chicken so it stays moist and soft im abit bad at cooking ideas so help much appreciated cheers


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I boil it and then cook it in the oven, I love it that way - not too dry, not too moist, just perfect.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

for breast all i do is wrap it in foil with a bit of evoo (extra virgin olive oil) and then cook it in the oven till done and its lush:thumbup1:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok might try doing those, how long does each one take for an average chicken breast


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

scotty_new said:


> Ok might try doing those, how long does each one take for an average chicken breast


electric fan oven, i cook them for about 25-30 mins on 200c then just check by cutting them down the middle


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

You could try marinating the chicken prior to grilling as it helps to keep it moist whilst it is being grilled.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe you are cooking it too long, I used to because I was scared of food poisoning, I've mastered it now, mine is never dry....not quite medium rare though!

You could try putting it in tinfoil. Will save cleaning the grill plates too.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Tombo said:


> You could try marinating the chicken prior to grilling as it helps to keep it moist whilst it is being grilled.


That'll mess up the George Foreman though!

5-6 minutes on the foreman for a decent sized chicken breast should do fine. You'll find the outer few millimetres are slightly stringy/dry, but the inside should be moist.


----------



## stephie34 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Maybe you are cooking it too long, I used to because I was scared of food poisoning, I've mastered it now, mine is never dry....not quite medium rare though!
> 
> *You could try putting it in tinfoil*. Will save cleaning the grill plates too.


You do this?

x


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

stephie34 said:


> You do this?
> 
> x


....I cook it in tin foil in the oven if ive stuffed it with anything, or I just grill it, still stays very tender/moist


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

stephie34 said:


> You do this?
> 
> x


I do sometimes, I like to put spices and herbs in with it too, it holds all the flavours better and prevents all the juices escaping.

arrrrgh....its too late for me to get the George Foreman out now :cursing:


----------

